# Is this enough for a sacrifice pen?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

One acre including the land where the house sits and driveway, etc? Not something I would really consider that doable...


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

While not ideal perhaps, it is certainly doable. Not everyone has a hundred acres to keep their horse on, and the norms are different from region to region. I live in an area in Ontario that is known for mud, so we too have a sacrifice area which is about a half acre that the horses wrecked pretty quickly. Their pasture is about an acre and a half, which we turn out when dry. As long as you supply hay, which you said you will, you can make it work.
You will need to make a plan for manure


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you both!
You see a lot of horses living in much smaller plots of land around here, simply because the majority of the landscape is like this,










Which is bog land. So it's not unusual here.
I Do need to make a plan for manure and I never actually had to think about this before (I've always boarded). Well I've got my thinking cap on so I'll update you soon if I come up with a plan


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I am moving onto three acres, where roughly one acre is heavily wooded, and the other two acres are chopped up by the house, driveway, a fence that cut off a big section of land in front of the house, and a drainage field that cannot have horses on it. I'm left with a 10x10 stall, a 4x10 tackroom, and a 50x50 paddock. My husband and I are discussing running movable electric fencing around other areas to create modest grazing land for nice days. Some days she will just be in her paddock. Other days, she will get turned out for a couple of hours of grazing. I think you'll be fine. There are horses kept in NYC, for heaven's sake. They have little to no turn out. I had horses in the city in Florida, and they all had runouts attached to their stalls, and only sand and scrub lots for "pasture." As for manure, I'm looking into that, too, and one of my thoughts is that I may need to invest in a spreader to just disperse it over the ground. I am fortunate in that I may be able to designate one far corner of my property a manure dump, and since I won't be stalling full time, I'll have minimal shavings to shift. I'll be able to use the manure pile as a composting pile. 

Be creative in your approach, and know that as long as YOU provide sufficient exercise, your horse will likely be just fine on a half acre. (of unclaimed land)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PalominoPrincessx said:


> So, I'm moving into a house with my boyfriend. I really want something with horse potential but the majority of those are wickedly expensive. We have found an amazing place, in a lovely spot. My only problem and the only reason we haven't bought it yet, is that the house is one a one acre plot of land. It's also got lots of trees but we plan to be rid of a lot to make some free space.
> In Ireland, the general rule is a minimum of one to one and a half acres. There are terrific hacking routes here (Connemara wilderness) so I could ride everyday. I know that I can't use it for pasture as the grass would be gone in a second. My main problem is mud. In Connemara it's quite a different landscape to the bright green fields of most of Ireland. It's beside the sea and very rugged and windswept, lots of rocks are scattered everywhere, And grazing could be better. But with all the rain we get mud is a given.
> 
> I was thinking about spitting the land into a sacrifice pen and a small pasture? I don't know if this would work. I would lay the ground of the sacrifice pen with sand or wood chippings and hang haynets on wooden posts so the horses won't consume the sand or wood chippings. The horses could be kept in there for turnout and I could keep a pasture to let them graze in for a few hours a day. We could also build a walk in shelter or stable to keep them dry when it rains. I will also do daily poo picking as well. The horse won't be on his own, I'll have to get a small companion pony or donkey/goat.
> ...


 if that is standard for where you live you need to make do with what's available. Do neighbors have horses? I wouldn't get 2 but even a cat or chicken can make a good companion. Goats are hard to keep contained so keep that in mind when fencing.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! You've all helped so much.

Skia, I was thinking about manure disposal for a while. I'm thinking I could keep some for myself and compost it for the veggie garden or maybe sell some to some local gardeners (there's a big garden centre quite close) although I'm still working on that.

churumbeque, None of the people who live directly next door have horses but there is a farmer who lives just down the road and another horse owner basically two seconds walk down the road. For a companion, it just so happens that I have a cat and two hens! But I'm considering a goat as well since it would be quite cool to have our own goats milk!

Just another question that my slow working brain has thought of, what material would you use for the sacrifice area to prevent it becoming a sloppy muck puddle whenever it rains? (I was thinking of sand but do you have any other suggestions?) 
Thanks!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

If you can come up with an inexpensive way to prevent mud, you will be rich! I have known people to put down shavings, sand, stone, etc and it all goes back to mud within a season if that is what your climate/conditions are like. The only thing I have seen work is a huge cement pad, which is expensive, and hard for the horses to stand on long term. We are considering putting in screening stone for next year, but still doing our research.  As long as you have your shelter on your highest point of land so water runs away and not into it, at least the horse will be dry there.
The thing about goats is they can easily escape horse fencing, and they will then tend to eat your garden and flowers lol.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Right, I guess I'll have to look for a material to keep mud at bay for a while then we'd have to top up. I don't think I'd like for my horse to be standing on concrete all day either.
This is all still debatable though and we're discussing our options at the minute, but my plan for the shelter, while it's on the highest point, would be to have the floor raised as well and maybe dig gutters to lead the water away. If that would work, of course, as I'm not so educated on architecture and the like.
I'm curious, since there are a lot of trees on the property would they soak up some of the water or would they not make a difference to, say, a flat field without trees? Thanks!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think we're all in agreement that the size of the property and the general geography of the land will make mud inevitable (but you make do with what you have available). I guess if it was me, I would concentrate on finding an area that would be fairly easy to set up as a dry area to give some respite from the mud.

With regard to the trees, I would say leave them as opposed to removing them. They will use up moisture to a degree and more importantly they can act as natural shelters from the elements. Tree roots will go deep in to soil and it would be only the feeder roots closer to the surface that would soak up moisture so they wouldn't take as much moisture as you would hope. Alternatively, are there shrubs and bushes you can plant that will take advantage of the moisture in mud? Where I am, willows are a native plant that likes lots of moisture.

For a cheap, low maintenance companion(s), is a donkey possible? Forgive me for stereotyping, put it's my impression of Ireland that there's lots of donkeys knocking about and they don't cost much (if anything).


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Chevaux, the trees on the property consist of willow, hazel and birch that are all quite young. I could plant some small shrubs or bushes, most definetly (the place is in need of some sprucing up). In regards to finding a place that is a) larger and b) easier to set up a dry area, I am trying and I won't settle for this place until a better one is found, but I am having trouble finding a suitable place and since we want to move within the year, I don't have too much time to wait for a property to pop up, especially one within our budget.

Don't worry about stereotyping, because you are absolutely right! I might look into a donkey as well, they are just the cutest little fellas! And go for nothing here, albeit those that go for free are bound to have a few health issues- but not all!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I often bring our pony home during the summer, but definitely not possible to do so for the winter. We also have an acre, but with our weather there is no way that we could manage her at home as the ground would be simply too wet. 

We had passed the idea around but she would have to be stabled far to much, we would then have to think of the logistics of a muck heap, storing bedding/hay, ect. our pony is aged, but she still needs to have the freedom of daily turnout which I couldn't guarantee with our weather. 

I did spot on fb a fab spot in Donegal for sale or rent, it included an arena and beautiful house.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, Maple!

Some more food for thought, and from someone who is from Ireland, so thank you I really appreciate it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Willow trees can be toxic to livestock, so I would get rid of those and rake out all the leaves.
Not sure about the other trees. You could plant some evergreen type of trees for a wind break.
You can put rain gutters up to divert rain water off the top of a structure. 
You need corrugated pipe to dig into the ground surrounded by gravel and then dirt on top to divert standing water. 
You could get some grass growing with the Aunts land to help prevent some mud, find a good sturdy grass that can take some wear and tear. 
I would place the shelter uphill so there would be natural drainage. I would not use sand, as they will drop hay and eat off the ground regardless of how much you try to keep the hay off the ground, it ends up there. It is healthier for a horse to eat with its head lowered in the natural grazing position. 
Manure, you can till it into the ground as fertilizer.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah they say, this would be a lovely country if they could put a roof on it &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

stevenson said:


> Willow trees can be toxic to livestock, so I would get rid of those and rake out all the leaves.
> Not sure about the other trees. You could plant some evergreen type of trees for a wind break.
> You can put rain gutters up to divert rain water off the top of a structure.
> You need corrugated pipe to dig into the ground surrounded by gravel and then dirt on top to divert standing water.
> ...


Thank you so much, that was very helpful. One question, if not sand what other material could be used? That is safe for the horses


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Maple said:


> Ah they say, this would be a lovely country if they could put a roof on it ��


Hahaha very true! :lol:


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I live in a swampy area, the only way to get rid of mud is to dig ditches and french drains. It's a lot of work but it's the only thing that really works. And the only reason I have any grazing is due to a ditch running the perimeter and a drain down the middle. This can cost as much or as little as you like, we were loaned a tractor so it was just cost of time and fuel. There is still some mud but my paddock never has more than 2-3 inches of mud and dried quickly. 

Of course if you have a lot of money you can scrape off 4-6 feet of boggy soil and boulders, than replace it with something else. 

A big problem we have with our land even if you drain off the water it's always soft and horses with make ruts so that's always a battle as well.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

If at all possible build the sacrifice area up a bit and see about crowning it (making it slope.) I would dig down and install drains and then a base, almost like building a riding arena, but instead of sand on top, I'd do something like pea gravel.

Also build the shelter up and install gutters and an overhanging roof. Make sure that any water diverts away from the building if you can.

The manure can be managed in various ways, composting, giving it away, or see about having it hauled off.

I do have a question, where will you keep your hay?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You can use sand, its just that they can get sanded. You could put down sand and then stall mats under the cover . Any type of dirt will turn into mud. I have clay soil, so when it rains its a sticky muddy mess for days until it dries , then it is hard as concrete. We dont get a lot of rain here, barely any compared to Ireland, but seeing everything green instead of brown would be wonderful !


----------

